# Student housing project



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Will add some pics from my phone in a minute.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Various shots of the outside of the buildings. It will end up being one huge building when it is done.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

A couple of plumbing pictures.





























Sorry about the double pictures. Can't figure out how to remove it.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

A couple more.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That is the nicest carrier install I've ever seen:yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice work Phish. Where is that?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

UCF, 1/4 mile from the stadium.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Is your inspector Steve?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

No, Seminole County, big guy. I have seen him once before, I believe his name is Dave. Pretty sharp guy.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Ok, I was thinking that was O C but I guess not. Keep postin pics man.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I know OC Steve well. You see him, mention you have been chatting with Slim. You know Greg?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Yes, Gregs a great guy. Steve and I go way back... like we shared the same crib. (baby crib) He's my cuz.:laughing:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Buckhoist, taken from the seat of a forklift.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Rows of shower stalls.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Pipe yard and bathroom prefabs.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Awsome pics, thanks. How does the prefab pipe work....I've never done that before.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Are those Zurn carriers? I don't see a rear support for them (rear foot) for the single carriers. Did they remove them?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

On my phone at lunch, will answer questions this evening.
More pictures, shower stalls from the roof.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Awsome pics, thanks. How does the prefab pipe work....I've never done that before.


 
Mostly depends on your CAD dept.
if it's good it's pre fab. 
if it's bad it's RE fab :laughing:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure about the carriers, I will try and check into that tomorrow. 

I must shamefacedly admit that I have never done a commercial carrier, though I do know about bolting the back of one down. The guys who were doing these were having problems on the upper floors with the hollow section of the panels being too thin to reliably hold an anchor. I suggested drilling all the way through the panel and using a piece of unistrut as a washer on the bottom of the panel, need to check that too. 
I wanted to learn how to set carriers on this job, but my boss needs me to keep the production crews going and material ordered in. This project has me running my legs off. 
Sucks not having experience in the commercial side, as most of my career has been spent in apartment and house construction.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

On the prefab end, what really sucks is that we needed something to keep our guys busy while we were waiting on this and a few other jobs to start. So we built these bathroom groups off of the prints we had at the time, but quite a few things were changed after we built them. Toilets moved 2 1/2", stacks moved from one side of the toilet to the other, lav drains moved to miss reinforcement cable strands, etc.

So while having these prefabs is definitely speeding things up, there is also a certain amount of *re*fab going on. 

Refab, I will have to remember that one. 

You do know that CAD stands for Computer Aided Disaster, don't you?
Or was that Completely Assuring Discrepancies, I forget?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Closeups of the single carriers. I asked a couple of the commercial guys, they say that this type of carrier does not need or come with rear bracing attachments.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

phishfood said:


> Closeups of the single carriers. I asked a couple of the commercial guys, they say that this type of carrier does not need or come with rear bracing attachments.
> 
> View attachment 24089
> 
> ...


wait till a 300 pounder sits on that , you'll wish it was braced better. lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

justme said:


> wait till a 300 pounder sits on that , you'll wish it was braced better. Lol


^^^
this!!!


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

One thing you may want to do, is offset up to the c/o. It raises the the level of the c/o above the water closet so no stoppage will travel to the c/o and out.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

justme said:


> wait till a 300 pounder sits on that , you'll wish it was braced better. lol


I can definitely see how a brace on the back of that carrier would make it a lot more stable. 

When it comes to carriers and other such commercial stuff, I don't have the requisite experience to speak with authority, so I can only hope that those who have made purchasing and install decisions on this project have their crap together. 

I am trying to learn all I can on this job, one of the reasons I am putting up pictures here, so that you guys can edumacate me. Keep it up!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

What brand of carrier is that , I have set a lot of carriers and I have never seen that one. Maybe its made to not have a back brace. But every single carrier I have seen or installed always had a brace in the back you bolted down.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I will try and remember to check Monday (or maybe tomorrow), but I think it is a Zurn.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

phishfood said:


> I will try and remember to check Monday (or maybe tomorrow), but I think it is a Zurn.


Looks like a zurn from the first pic.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like zurn does have one without the back foot.learned something new today.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Look at the anchor if it pulls loose ur screwed but if not its fine cuz where it is. It's on the back of the leg not the middle where it will pivot like this rj smith See the diff in the anchor position


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Closeups of the single carriers. I asked a couple of the commercial guys, they say that this type of carrier does not need or come with rear bracing attachments.


.......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

.......


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Look at the anchor if it pulls loose ur screwed but if not its fine cuz where it is. It's on the back of the leg not the middle where it will pivot like this rj smith See the diff in the anchor position


You're referring to the "c" shaped "ear" cast into the back of the carrier yes?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's still weird to see PVC banded right to the carrier. Pretty nyc the only plastic pipe I've ever worked on has been in my own or a relative's house or under a site washroom trailer.

Edit: Not true, I worked on the rough-in crew on a highrise for a few weeks early in my apprenticeship before I found my niche in the mechanical rooms. The risers for that hotel were cast, but all the fixture drains were XFR grade PVC.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> You're referring to the "c" shaped "ear" cast into the back of the carrier yes?


No. That's for the back bolt they are tsliking about. That carrier has the bolt now. What I was talking about is the position of the anchor on the sides. On my pic it will lean forward with out back bolt On ops pic the anchor is in the back of the leg and it won't lean forward as long as the anchor holds !!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No. That's for the back bolt they are tsliking about. That carrier has the bolt now. What I was talking about is the position of the anchor on the sides. On my pic it will lean forward with out back bolt On ops pic the anchor is in the back of the leg and it won't lean forward as long as the anchor holds !!!


Yeah, we're kinda on the same page... Without the back support id be worried. We use drop in anchors in the floor for that, 1/2" allthread, nuts and washers.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Yeah, we're kinda on the same page... Without the back support id be worried. We use drop in anchors in the floor for that, 1/2" allthread, nuts and washers.


If set rite that anchor will hold like a champ. But I too like the back anchor


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

On the zurn website there wasn't a weight limit for those carriers which makes wonder just how much weight it would take to cause a major lawsuit...........


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Good discussion, thanks!

Came in today to get my head around Monday's tasks, and to build this box to more safely and efficiently move shower stalls around with a forklift.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

justme said:


> On the zurn website there wasn't a weight limit for those carriers which makes wonder just how much weight it would take to cause a major lawsuit...........


 I think this lady she test it.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Five years ago a former employer was sued due to a carrier failure and the women suffered major cuts when the china broke. Old company ended up eating the settlement because they failed to install the carrier properly.

What they left off is what did them in. The backing nuts to the 4 rods was never installed. It didn't have a thing to do with this whale breaking the toilet, but because the carrier was installed incorrectly, they ate it.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

More pictures.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

phishfood said:


> More pictures.


Awesome, you working of scissor lifts?


----------



## jasonp (Jan 24, 2013)

You do not have to roll the 2inch y up for the tub or shower vent?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Awesome, you working of scissor lifts?


No, 8' ladders for this area.

This is one of our older guys doing this section, with a green helper to drill anchors and fetch. We don't have a really tight time schedule on this particular are, and it isn't all prefab lick'n'stick plumbing, so we can't just put any of the guys on it. He will get it done right, but not in a big hurry.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

jasonp said:


> You do not have to roll the 2inch y up for the tub or shower vent?


In both bathroom groups pictured, the branch of the 2" wye is headed to the lavatory drain, which wet vents the entire bathroom. 

Is it required in your area to roll all vents up above the centerline of the drain? Never have run into that before.


----------



## jasonp (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes we have to roll it up especially when wet venting. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

What is the reasoning behind rolling it up?


----------



## jasonp (Jan 24, 2013)

We would of had to roll that 3x2 before the toilet so the 3 inch always had access to air wet vent. Every state interprets code different. Which way is right?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

jasonp said:


> . Every state interprets code different. Which way is right?


Good point. According to Ontario, as drainage pipe is sized as to never be more than 2/3 full, a wet vent may come off of the horizontal, as it will still serve as a vent.

Diff'rent strokes...


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

As they were swinging a big panel into place today. It was pretty windy.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

No tagline?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

The light wasn't the best, but they had two taglines on it, and were working them hard.

Left side, it is parallel with the angled support bar. Right side, you can just barely see it before it goes out of sight behind the column.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I see them, sorry for my hasty reply.

Pics show up pretty small on my SGSII.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Did you ask your foreman if he was raising those c/o's on the carrier assemblies? Gunna be a problem down the road for you.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Very likely for me, as I seem to get a lot of the odball/PITA service calls thrown my way.

We have about 50 people showing up for work both days this weekend, so I doubt I will get a chance to raise that issue 'til Monday or Tuesday. I will, though.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Spoke to two different commercial guys, one the head foreman, the other the foreman who is taking over that building. Neither of them seems to think that the cleanout is a problem as installed. Oh well, that's why it is a cleanout.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

A pallet of sand mix sent up to the 5th floor with a 55' forklift.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

The last part of the structure to be built is the parking garage, this is the start of it.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Top out party today.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Top out party today.


What up with all the hard hats ... Is there some kind of overhead danger at this dinner ...


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

.cfnews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2012/12/3/concrete_slab_collap.html

Yup, overhead danger.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Concrete pour this morning. Power barrows to place the mud. Second picture is the screed.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Top out party today.


Party. ?? Explain plz


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Customary around here for the GC to throw a party when the building shell is complete. Doesn't happen on a lot of our apartment jobs, but does seem to happen on the bigger commercial projects. There was a multi prize raffle, catering by Sonny's, everybody got a Tshirt, etc. Pretty cool thing for the GC to do.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

GC gets a big fat check for topping the job out. Think 40% draw. I'd celebrate too if that was my check lol


----------

